# My baby girl



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's some pics I took tonight of Smudge. I've had her 4 days now and she has made herself completely at home. She's still wary of me, but it's early days yet. I'm not neglecting Jackson who I got last week, but he's a bit sick at the moment (psitacossis), so I'll post some pics of him when he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwww she's so cute. I love the photo of her playing with the orange rope. She looks so playful and cute in that photo


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

What a lovely girl  Her coloring looks so elegant. The second picture is so funny and I love how tiels look cross eyed when they're focusing on something right in front of their faces!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

she is so sweet whiteface baby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How cute is she??? O my gosh, I love her coloring!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you. I think she's a little cutie too.  The second photo of her is probably not too flattering... she was scratching her head at the time. It's not often I see her head since it's usually buried in her food bowl.

Btw... I've officially given up giving the three of them the medicine for Jacks psitacossis after he must have swallowed too much and couldn't breathe properly last night. I'm not going through that again and I'm worried he won't bond with me if I keep making him swallow it. So for the next six weeks I'll be taking them for an hour long drive to get a needle each at $80 a week. I'm going to definitely get a cheaper pet next time... like a pony... or an elephant. <_<


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

She is beautiful. For some reason, she reminds me of a little owl.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Cassie said:


> Thank you. I think she's a little cutie too.  The second photo of her is probably not too flattering... she was scratching her head at the time. It's not often I see her head since it's usually buried in her food bowl.
> 
> Btw... I've officially given up giving the three of them the medicine for Jacks psitacossis after he must have swallowed too much and couldn't breathe properly last night. I'm not going through that again and I'm worried he won't bond with me if I keep making him swallow it. So for the next six weeks I'll be taking them for an hour long drive to get a needle each at $80 a week. I'm going to definitely get a cheaper pet next time... like a pony... or an elephant. <_<




LMAO ! I cracked up laughing at your last sentence. 
These little things cost a fortune! Hahaha. My Dude is the bird with everything . And if he doesn't have it give us a week and he will... i`m a pushover. LOL.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I know. I can't believe how much I've spent at the vet on birds lately and now another $500 to treat Jackson. Nearly $2000 in two weeks!!  I can't even look at my credit card statement. They had better be VERY nice to me the little poo heads. <_<


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ah but aren't the little poo heads worth it? Otherwise we wouldn't spend the money on them that we do....


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

She is a very pretty little girl, congrats..


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you.  I have them all booked in every Wednesday evening at the vet for the next six weeks starting tomorrow for their needles. It's actually not going to be quite as expensive as I thought because they're not charging me a consulation each time. Phew. I may need to get a much larger travelling cage however. Litle Smudge has barely stopped eating since I got her home and the way she's going she won't fit.  I have honestly never seen a bird eat so much. I've also never had a tiel that's liked veges before either. I put some bok choy in with them this morning before I left and she was gorging herself on it as soon as I walked away. Tubby little girl.


----------



## steliosagk (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello...
I would like to ask, "how could we understand the sex of this kind of cockatiel"?
Maybe I 'll buy a new female cockatiel next days and this is so cute...


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

steliosagk said:


> Hello...
> I would like to ask, "how could we understand the sex of this kind of cockatiel"?
> Maybe I 'll buy a new female cockatiel next days and this is so cute...


I'm no good at telling the boys from the girls, but the vet said she's 99% sure she's a girl. I won't know for sure until after she moults (or lays an egg). She'll keep the pearl markings if she's a girl I've been told.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Good to hear Smudge is settling well! She's a lovely girl!


----------

